# Cyclogest - when is it safe to go to the toilet?



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry if this topic is tmi.    But was wondering if anyone else was having the same problem.

I'm on cyclogest 2x per day, taking one at 7am and the other at 7pm, and insert them anally.  I seem to have no problems with the pm one, but my bowels play havoc with the am one.  I feel like I need to go to the loo beforehand, but can't - too scared to push!!    I manage to stop going to the loo for at least 2 hours afterwards, but I'm worried I haven't absorbed enough.  I know I'm being daft, as on my first tx DH asked clinic how long you had to wait and they said 30 mins minimum and the white that came out was only the casing.  (I used gestone on my last 2 tx - so I've forgotten the probs with gestone - and moved to a new clinic where they gave me cyclogest.)
I know I can take them vaginally, but worried that may be pushed out when I go to the loo too!

Just want reassurance I'm not the only one I suppose.

Thanks,
Best of luck and babydust to all
       
Love mini-me xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI!
I was told to take my cyclogest vaginally and at night time before I go to bed.That way the cyclogest gets about 6-8 hours to dissolve while you're asleep.That worked fine for me and I'm 6 weeks pregnant by the way!!
Good Luck!!!

Ophelia


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Mini-me

I was advised the same as you by clinic, either vaginally or anally. & that the white was only the casing being discarded. I am on twice a day same as you also. Don't know if that is any help.   

Dooleys


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Ophelia and Dooleys,

Thanks for the replies.  Have tried cyclogest vaginally this morning - certainly more messy than the back passage!  Unfortunately I can't take it just before I go to bed as I have to take 2 12 hours apart - one at 10am would be difficult as I'm a teacher!  Think I may be panicing too much about this, but it's difficult to do anything else on the 2 ww.

Good luck to you both and congratulations Ophelia.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello Mini Me

I took cycolgest anally at pretty much the same sort of times as you .. 7am before I left for work and 7pm when I got home!

The first couple it was instance!  Just had to go and there was nothing I could do about it!!!!

If you want to go first thing in the morning .. then do, and then insert it in after!  Thats what I done!!!!

I think they only have to be in for half hour to be fully absorded so don't worry about that!!  

Good luck .. when is your test date xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks ejw and congratulations!  
Glad someone else has been in the same boat.  I thought they were absorbed within 1/2 hour, but couldn't remember for sure - the 2ww is doing strange things to my mind!  
I test in 6 days time, on the 27th   

Thanks again,
Love mini-me
xxx


----------

